# Think you can trust your digital hygrometer?



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm the Business Development Director at Boveda, the Global Leader in 2-way Humidity Control. We make a range of RH levels for tobacco, food, electronics, medical devices, pharmaceuticals and herbal medication. We provide hygrometer calibration kits to aerospace, nuclear, art and testing laboratories. Today I wanted to tell you about the epidemic of lying hygrometers.

It's 2013. We're trained to believe digital readouts, and we do, because we usually set them. The time on the alarm clock, microwave, watch, cell phone, temp of the stove stove, the radio station in the car are all 'set it and forget it' displays. Once set, they're never wrong. Not so with digital hygrometers. Take a look at this picture of six hygrometers left for 24 hours in a bag with two 69% Boveda (accurate to +/- 1%). These hygrometers are "calibrated from the factory".

*The uncalibrated and wrongly "calibrated" hygrometer is the biggest culprit for cigar smokers who believe their humidor is/isn't working.*









If you were to rely on one of those for maintaining a humidor, you'd have about an 83% chance of believing a lying hygrometer. Imagine what you'd be doing to your cigars if you believed the 56% hygrometer. You'd be wetting gels/beads/crystals/sponges and when you got it to 70% on the display, you'd actually be at 84%. Or if you were using Boveda, you'd swear the world was crazy, because it would look like it wasn't working for you.

For this reason, our very first suggestion when someone is fighting (or thinks they're fighting) their humidor is to calibrate their hygrometer. We can't fix a problem until we know for sure what the problem is. So, how to calibrate that hygrometer? The salt test is a common suggestion. Does it work? Yes, every Boveda is it's own salt test (different salts combo's = different RH) contained in the Boveda pack. To do the salt test on your own? Sure, that can work, too. But there are a bunch of subtle ways to get it wrong. Too much/little salt/water, too little time in the container/bag, the type of container/bag used. It's so common to get it wrong that when someone tells me they've calibrated with the salt test, I have to count it as not being calibrated. I've sent out enough free calibration kits (75.5% 8gram Boveda inside) to prove the highly mixed results of home-made salt tests. And our calibration kit is the only 100% sure way to do it at home. Or, a 60g Boveda + hygro in the smallest Tupperware you can find for 24 hours will tell you how accurate it is to 1% of whatever RH you used, too.

Here's where I give away free stuff. Why? The ability to detect, create and monitor a stable RH is such a critically important part of cigar aging that we want you to have our Calibration Kit's second (and always perfect) opinion on the truthfulness of your hygro. Between now and Fri June 7th 2013, email "Puff Free Calibration Kit" with your mailing address to orders (at) bovedainc (dot) com. Then, calibrate those puppies and post your results in this thread. This isn't to prove you or me wrong, this is to prove that your hygro is right. Cheers! Charlie


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I'm having my doubts about the accuracy of my hygro. I oriningally calibrated it using the salt test but recently I attempted to re-check the calibration using the same method and it pegged out at 90% (high as it reads) after a half hour. Granted, a half hour isn't enough time for it to properly stabilize but... +90%?!? I don't buy it. I ordered a handful of new Boveda 65% packs and I'm going to see what it says in a mason jar with one of them. If it doesn't read 64/66 percent I'm tossing it. I'm using Boveda in my sealed up, long term containers but I'm still pissing around with silica beads in my humi... probably just because it has a neat little cutout for a round bead container


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great thread Charlie and 100% accurate! I would merely add that you're much better off calibrating as close to your desired set point as possible. Most off the shelf, twenty dollarish hygrometers are touting +/- 3%. However, the farther from your calibration point you go, the more this range increases.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I'm having my doubts about the accuracy of my hygro. I oriningally calibrated it using the salt test but recently I attempted to re-check the calibration using the same method and it pegged out at 90% (high as it reads) after a half hour. Granted, a half hour isn't enough time for it to properly stabilize but... +90%?!? I don't buy it. I ordered a handful of new Boveda 65% packs and I'm going to see what it says in a mason jar with one of them. If it doesn't read 64/66 percent I'm tossing it. I'm using Boveda in my sealed up, long term containers but I'm still pissing around with silica beads in my humi... probably just because it has a neat little cutout for a round bead container


Thanks for your business, Emperor! I think Confucius said, "He who pisses around with silica beads ends up pissed off." But I'm not 100% on that!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Great thread Charlie and 100% accurate! I would merely add that you're much better off calibrating as close to your desired set point as possible. Most off the shelf, twenty dollarish hygrometers are touting +/- 3%. However, the farther from your calibration point you go, the more this range increases.


Thanks Don! That's a true story my friend!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

OMG Charlie this is HORRIFYING!!
My poor stogies! Who knows what's happening in my Humi!?!?


Most of my digital hygros can't be "calibrated"... so If I do this test and they're off... then what?
Put a sticker on it that says +12% ??


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity Charlie!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> OMG Charlie this is HORRIFYING!!
> My poor stogies! Who knows what's happening in my Humi!?!?
> 
> Most of my digital hygros can't be "calibrated"... so If I do this test and they're off... then what?
> Put a sticker on it that says +12% ??


You're on it Doug! Do exactly that so you don't forget which is which. We're looking forward to sending you a calibration kit!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> Thanks for the opportunity Charlie!


Happy to do it, Jesse!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You could always just bin the hygrometer altogether and use Boveda packs. They're far more accurate than 95% of hygrometers, so if you use them, you simply have no use for a hygrometer.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> You could always just bin the hygrometer altogether and use Boveda packs. They're far more accurate than 95% of hygrometers, so if you use them, you simply have no use for a hygrometer.


That was pretty much my solution from day one. Broveda and forget it.

I do have a monitor (temp and humidity) that I keep just for grins at this point.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> You could always just bin the hygrometer altogether and use Boveda packs. They're far more accurate than 95% of hygrometers, so if you use them, you simply have no use for a hygrometer.


We agree. I don't think there's a hygro in any humidor here in the office. But we do use them as doorstops on nice days!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> Thanks Don! That's a true story my friend!


Charlie, why the Boveda calibration packages are set at 75% when most people will never keep their cigars at such an elevated humidity? Wouldn't it make more sense to set the calibration packages at 70% (or even 65%)? Thanks.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

orion1 said:


> Charlie, why the Boveda calibration packages are set at 75% when most people will never keep their cigars at such an elevated humidity? Wouldn't it make more sense to set the calibration packages at 70% (or even 65%)? Thanks.


Hey Jose, the salt used for 75.5% is the most stable and has the least +/- variation at .03%. Calibrating at 75.5 and storing at about 70 isn't a big enough difference that your hygro would be off by much, if anything. But if you wanted to be sure, you could always use our 62, 65, 69, 72 to calibrate (+/- of 1% or less) if you wanted to.


----------



## Low Down (May 28, 2013)

Email sent... and thanks!

:beerchug:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Charlie,

When I do this test, do I use one pack to test all three of my hygros in the same bag or should use the same pack to test them one by one? Thanks


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Charlie,
> 
> When I do this test, do I use one pack to test all three of my hygros in the same bag or should use the same pack to test them one by one? Thanks


Hey Tobias, if more than one fits, go ahead and do it! Worst case, you'll have all 3 calibrated in 3 days.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> Hey Jose, the salt used for 75.5% is the most stable and has the least +/- variation at .03%. Calibrating at 75.5 and storing at about 70 isn't a big enough difference that your hygro would be off by much, if anything. But if you wanted to be sure, you could always use our 62, 65, 69, 72 to calibrate (+/- of 1% or less) if you wanted to.


Thanks for your answer Charlie. I use Bovedas in my two humidors and calibrate using the 65% packages. I was just curious.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

orion1 said:


> Thanks for your answer Charlie. I use Bovedas in my two humidors and calibrate using the 65% packages. I was just curious.


You're very welcome. We appreciate your business! If you wanted to do your own test to see what your hygro's do in a 75.5% environment, feel free to take us up on the offer!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't even bother with hygros anymore.
I know that in my airtight containers a 62% pack will give me 63% and in a traditional wood humidor it will run 61% consistently.

The only thing I really check anymore is how squishy my Boveda packs are and rotate them into the passive charging container.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> I think Confucius said, "He who pisses around with silica beads ends up pissed off." But I'm not 100% on that!


Well if he didn't, he ought to have because I'm getting there. However, I blame Boveda for my troubles because they haven't come up with a round pack with a piece of steel in there that will stick neatly to the magnet in the 2 1/4" recess in the lid of my humidor!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Well if he didn't, he ought to have because I'm getting there. However, I blame Boveda for my troubles because they haven't come up with a round pack with a piece of steel in there that will stick neatly to the magnet in the 2 1/4" recess in the lid of my humidor!


I will accept personal responsibility that Boveda packs aren't available in more shapes! The real reason is that the pouches are sealed on 3 sides before the fluid is pumped in, then sealed on the top. That just isn't possible with a round design. Our 2 or 4 pack cedar holder won't work in place of your puck?


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

It probably would but I'd have to pry the holder off the top of the humidor to make room for it.
Regardless, that's the direction I will most likely go once I settle on a hygro I think I can trust. Then I'll route out a new frame to hold both.
Right now though, I'm not quite at my wit's end with this stupid puck.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> I don't even bother with hygros anymore.
> I know that in my airtight containers a 62% pack will give me 63% and in a traditional wood humidor it will run 61% consistently.
> 
> The only thing I really check anymore is how squishy my Boveda packs are and rotate them into the passive charging container.


This is the exact same thing for me now. I love it! Running this in 2, soon to be 3 desktop humis. I want to convert my cooler, also. Just need to figure out how many packs that is going to take. :ask:


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

I can't stop looking at that picture.

I've been struggling to get my humidity up - and now I'm worried I've been "recharging" my media WAY too much.
I mean MOST of those hygros are nearly 20% too low... 
Dear Lord. 

I'm not TOUCHING the media until I get this Boveda Test done.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Four big coolers and a desktop humidor and my readings are all over the place. 

Thanks, this'll certainly help.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

CeeGar said:


> This is the exact same thing for me now. I love it! Running this in 2, soon to be 3 desktop humis. I want to convert my cooler, also. Just need to figure out how many packs that is going to take. :ask:


Hey Colin! I can make it easy for those coolers by stating this - unlike 100% of other products, it's IMPOSSIBLE to use "too much" Boveda. Search YouTube for "Boveda versus the competition" to see for yourself. Using more than needed will just work more efficiently and last longer. So whether it's a cooler or a humidor, we just want to be sure you're using ENOUGH. For a cooler that'll fit 20-30 boxes of cigars, 4 packs would last 6-9 months, depending how much it's opened and the condition of the cigars when they went in. Thank you very much for your business!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> I can't stop looking at that picture.
> 
> I've been struggling to get my humidity up - and now I'm worried I've been "recharging" my media WAY too much.
> I mean MOST of those hygros are nearly 20% too low...
> ...


I'm really looking forward to seeing what you find out about your hygro(s) Doug!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

cprsquared said:


> Hey Colin! I can make it easy for those coolers by stating this - unlike 100% of other products, it's IMPOSSIBLE to use "too much" Boveda. Search YouTube for "Boveda versus the competition" to see for yourself. Using more than needed will just work more efficiently and last longer. So whether it's a cooler or a humidor, we just want to be sure you're using ENOUGH. For a cooler that'll fit 20-30 boxes of cigars, 4 packs would last 6-9 months, depending how much it's opened and the condition of the cigars when they went in. Thank you very much for your business!


Excellent! Thank you Charlie. I'm glad I made the switch. These things have been rock solid for me!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

beercritic said:


> Four big coolers and a desktop humidor and my readings are all over the place.
> 
> Thanks, this'll certainly help.


Happy to do it, Joe. Thanks for taking me up on the offer!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I sure wish Boveda made something in the 58-60% range, which is ideal for Cubans. Not that don't love my HF beads, but I'm always looking for ways to minimize the space taken up by media and Boveda is the only solution that could accomplish that.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I sure wish Boveda made something in the 58-60% range, which is ideal for Cubans. Not that don't love my HF beads, but I'm always looking for ways to minimize the space taken up by media and Boveda is the only solution that could accomplish that.


Don, I agree that something like a 59% would be great.
If the numbers I've observed stayed true that mean's my wooden humi's would run about 58% and the L&L containers would run 60%.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

This is the reason I run 2 hygros in my wineador. I do run with beads, but I calibrated with bovedas, and use them if I'm traveling. Customer service was also excellent as well... last October, I ordered a large humi-bag for my honeymoon trip. The bag came and one of the sides wasn't sealed and there was no boveda pack inside! I called and left a message, and I got a phone call back, an apology, and a new bag shipped immediately.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> I sure wish Boveda made something in the 58-60% range, which is ideal for Cubans. Not that don't love my HF beads, but I'm always looking for ways to minimize the space taken up by media and Boveda is the only solution that could accomplish that.


Hey Don, if you can score a 100% on a blind taste test of 10 cigars, half stored at 60 and half stored with our 62%, I will officially give you the award for the most sophisticated palate on the planet my friend! Below is a moisture isotherm test for tobacco. A moisture isotherm test subjects matter (tobacco in this case) to a range of humidities to see where the their properties don't change - the flat spot. It's that flat spot that determines the proper RH range for the matter. The graph is a representation of the columns next to it, one being MC (moisture content of the tobacco) at the RH's next to it.









The difference in MC (which determines the smell, color, taste, burn of the tobacco) between 60 and 62.5 RH is .03%. The reason we don't have 60%RH? The difference was immeasurable. Your brain might tell you that you prefer 60 to 62, but I guarantee, there is no difference in taste or burn.

So, I'm gonna send you 62's to get you off the beads. Fire your address and what kind of storage container and capacity it fits to charles (dot) rutherford (at) bovedainc (dot) com and I'll get them in the mail today. Cheers!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> This is the reason I run 2 hygros in my wineador. I do run with beads, but I calibrated with bovedas, and use them if I'm traveling. Customer service was also excellent as well... last October, I ordered a large humi-bag for my honeymoon trip. The bag came and one of the sides wasn't sealed and there was no boveda pack inside! I called and left a message, and I got a phone call back, an apology, and a new bag shipped immediately.


Hey Eric, thanks for the kind words! We don't always bat 1000, but we hit a lot of homers. Thank you very much for your business, let me know when I can be more help.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Hey Don, if you can score a 100% on a blind taste test of 10 cigars, half stored at 60 and half stored with our 62%, I will officially give you the award for the most sophisticated palate on the planet my friend! Below is a moisture isotherm test for tobacco. A moisture isotherm test subjects matter (tobacco in this case) to a range of humidities to see where the their properties don't change - the flat spot. It's that flat spot that determines the proper RH range for the matter. The graph is a representation of the columns next to it, one being MC (moisture content of the tobacco) at the RH's next to it.
> 
> View attachment 44410
> 
> ...


Great chart!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm up to the challenge -- email sent. Thanks Charlie!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Charlie Charlie Charlie.... You never cease to amaze me man. Kudos to you (and a lil RG  )

EDIT: EFFING RG SYSTEM!!! Someone hit the man up with some RG for me please!!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Hey Don, if you can score a 100% on a blind taste test of 10 cigars, half stored at 60 and half stored with our 62%, I will officially give you the award for the most sophisticated palate on the planet my friend! Below is a moisture isotherm test for tobacco. A moisture isotherm test subjects matter (tobacco in this case) to a range of humidities to see where the their properties don't change - the flat spot. It's that flat spot that determines the proper RH range for the matter. The graph is a representation of the columns next to it, one being MC (moisture content of the tobacco) at the RH's next to it.
> 
> View attachment 44410
> 
> ...


Self correction! I wrote ".03%" difference when I meant .3% difference.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

edwardsdigital said:


> Charlie Charlie Charlie.... You never cease to amaze me man. Kudos to you (and a lil RG  )
> 
> EDIT: EFFING RG SYSTEM!!! Someone hit the man up with some RG for me please!!


Thanks Tim!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

edwardsdigital said:


> Charlie Charlie Charlie.... You never cease to amaze me man. Kudos to you (and a lil RG  )
> 
> EDIT: EFFING RG SYSTEM!!! Someone hit the man up with some RG for me please!!


I absolutely would... but it seems I can't do that yet.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Scratch that I think it just worked.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

i'm running boveda packs in 7 humidors right now. great and i passively recharge as well. i'm actually getting an aristocrat delivered in about 2 weeks, so i'm going to stick a bunch of the 84% seasoning packs in there as well to help get the thing seasoned as fast as possible.


----------



## tgclark44 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for you offer Charlie!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

My kit arrived today. I tossed it in a bag with three Hygros and we'll see where we are this time tomorrow. I made sure to do a battery reset on all of them before starting. Thanks again Charlie!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

My kit arrived today to.
Stay tuned...


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

Seems I missed out on this. Any way I can still get one? I wouldn't mind double checking my hygrometer.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Any possibility you guys could make a larger boveda pack for winadors and coolidors?... I use boveda in my desktop and my herfador, but i would need a whole box on a regular basis to humidify my wineador...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

My camera battery is dead, so I don't have a photo but my results were as follows:

3 digital hygrometers and a 75% RH Boveda pack for almost 36 hours...

81%, 80%, and 80%

I think I'm going to go the way of those who just throw the Boveda packs in their coolers and don't even worry about monitoring :biggrin:

Thanks for sending me the kit!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Mine have been in the test for a little more than 24 hours, and they've not quite settled.
But so far they are quite low.
I'm gonna give them at least another 24 hours and see what happens.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Another great thread brought to you by Charlie and Boveda. Nice job! I'm loving the packs that Charlie sent out to me a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

100%? Not likely, 

I'd bet on myself to discern a 65% Cuban from a 60% one, but a difference as slight as the one you're suggesting, meh, I seriously doubt it.

Email sent and thank you for your generous offer and your outstanding contributions to the community.



cprsquared said:


> Hey Don, if you can score a 100% on a blind taste test of 10 cigars, half stored at 60 and half stored with our 62%, I will officially give you the award for the most sophisticated palate on the planet my friend! Below is a moisture isotherm test for tobacco. A moisture isotherm test subjects matter (tobacco in this case) to a range of humidities to see where the their properties don't change - the flat spot. It's that flat spot that determines the proper RH range for the matter. The graph is a representation of the columns next to it, one being MC (moisture content of the tobacco) at the RH's next to it.
> 
> View attachment 44410
> 
> ...


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, Ok, there may have been a sliver of smart-alec in my response! Much of the taste of a cigar is in our heads. A Swisher on the day you win the lottery is gonna be much better than an Opus the day your dog dies. So with the option of the 65 and 62, we'll get you the humidity and the number that you'll want to see.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

cprsquared said:


> Much of the taste of a cigar is in our heads. A Swisher on the day you win the lottery is gonna be much better than an Opus the day your dog dies.


lol, true


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Ok, Ok, there may have been a sliver of smart-alec in my response! Much of the taste of a cigar is in our heads. A Swisher on the day you win the lottery is gonna be much better than an Opus the day your dog dies.


Hahahaha, very true


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> *The uncalibrated and wrongly "calibrated" hygrometer is the biggest culprit for cigar smokers who believe their humidor is/isn't working.*
> 
> View attachment 44390
> .


I have the same Hygrometer and it is WAY off target. Garbage. It doesn't come close and even the temp is out of whack by 10 degrees.

I'd be curious to see what a Xicar that is salt test calibrated @75% then dropped to 65% how far off it is.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you to the 40-ish Puff members who took us up on the free calibration kit! Any submitted Fri (and a few from Thurs) will be in the mail today. If you wouldn't mind doing Puff a favor and let us all know how accurate your hygro was, especially if it turns out your own salt test gave you some bad intel, we'd appreciate it. Thanks gang!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

So far, after 48 hours, mine were off +5, +6, +7 & -10. Testing four more, going to use the ones closest to 75.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

beercritic said:


> So far, after 48 hours, mine were off +5, +6, +7 & -10. Testing four more, going to use the ones closest to 75.


Holy! Thanks for the update Joe!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> My camera battery is dead, so I don't have a photo but my results were as follows:
> 
> 3 digital hygrometers and a 75% RH Boveda pack for almost 36 hours...
> 
> ...


Wow! Happy to do it Tobias, thank you very much for the update and your business!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Kindanutz said:


> Any possibility you guys could make a larger boveda pack for winadors and coolidors?... I use boveda in my desktop and my herfador, but i would need a whole box on a regular basis to humidify my wineador...


Hey Chris! It's a little tricky to ship/merchandise a pack much bigger than what we have now, but here's the good news. Coolers need a minimum number of Boveda at about 1/4 the same number of cigars vs. a wood humidor because coolers don't do two things that make the packs work hard - they don't breath or absorb moisture. For example, using the minimum of 1 Boveda per 25 cigar capacity for a wood humidor, you'd want to use at least 4 Boveda for 100 cigars. In a cooler, you'd need 1 (assuming a cooler about the same size). In 2-way moisture control, air-tight and no breathing is our best friend. So coolers are fantastic. Wineadors, too, for the same reasons I don't think it'll take as many as you think it will. How many boxes of cigars will that puppy fit, even if it isn't full now?


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Mortenoir said:


> Seems I missed out on this. Any way I can still get one? I wouldn't mind double checking my hygrometer.


I know what it's like to get the phone call the morning after missing a party, only to be told how awesome it was. So I'm not gonna let you miss it! Email your address to orders (at) bovedainc (dot) com with the subject "Puff Calibration Kit" and we'll make sure you're part of the calibration kit party.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

My pack came yesterday, it'll take a couple days to calibrate all 4 of my hygrometers using the zipper pouch provided. I'll take pictures as I go and post them all at the end. These all have been salt tested about 6 months ago, so I'll be interested to see what happens. Thanks again Charlie!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Hey Chris! It's a little tricky to ship/merchandise a pack much bigger than what we have now, but here's the good news. Coolers need a minimum number of Boveda at about 1/4 the same number of cigars vs. a wood humidor because coolers don't do two things that make the packs work hard - they don't breath or absorb moisture. For example, using the minimum of 1 Boveda per 25 cigar capacity for a wood humidor, you'd want to use at least 4 Boveda for 100 cigars. In a cooler, you'd need 1 (assuming a cooler about the same size). In 2-way moisture control, air-tight and no breathing is our best friend. So coolers are fantastic. Wineadors, too, for the same reasons I don't think it'll take as many as you think it will. How many boxes of cigars will that puppy fit, even if it isn't full now?


Charlie you may want to chime in here:
_*>> Boveda in a wineador... maybe...*_
Several folks there giving contradictory advice / experiences.

It may be worth a large scale test (and it'd be a fun test to boot!)


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Charlie! @cprsquared
Great introduction to humidity science for us noobs.
My question is what's your opinion of NIST compliant and certified calibrated hygrometers. I am planning to get a wireless set of those laboratory style sensors (29.95) and a multi channel monitorv( Taylor or similar (79.95). I have used other NIST compliant test equipment in my work with masonry and those are priced higher because of the certification.
Please share your IMHO on lab grade stuff. Thanks again


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> I know what it's like to get the phone call the morning after missing a party, only to be told how awesome it was. So I'm not gonna let you miss it! Email your address to orders (at) bovedainc (dot) com with the subject "Puff Calibration Kit" and we'll make sure you're part of the calibration kit party.


Done. Thanks, I appreciate it.



madbricky said:


> Hi Charlie! @cprsquared
> Great introduction to humidity science for us noobs.
> My question is what's your opinion of NIST compliant and certified calibrated hygrometers. I am planning to get a wireless set of those laboratory style sensors (29.95) and a multi channel monitorv( Taylor or similar (79.95). I have used other NIST compliant test equipment in my work with masonry and those are priced higher because of the certification.
> Please share your IMHO on lab grade stuff. Thanks again


I'm also interested in these.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> My pack came yesterday, it'll take a couple days to calibrate all 4 of my hygrometers using the zipper pouch provided. I'll take pictures as I go and post them all at the end. These all have been salt tested about 6 months ago, so I'll be interested to see what happens. Thanks again Charlie!


Awesome, looking forward to the news! You're welcome, Jesse.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

madbricky said:


> Hi Charlie! @cprsquared
> Great introduction to humidity science for us noobs.
> My question is what's your opinion of NIST compliant and certified calibrated hygrometers. I am planning to get a wireless set of those laboratory style sensors (29.95) and a multi channel monitorv( Taylor or similar (79.95). I have used other NIST compliant test equipment in my work with masonry and those are priced higher because of the certification.
> Please share your IMHO on lab grade stuff. Thanks again


I ordered a NIST traceable hygrometer and it was dead on with the Boveda calibration kit. That is only one data point so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

madbricky said:


> Hi Charlie! @cprsquared
> Great introduction to humidity science for us noobs.
> My question is what's your opinion of NIST compliant and certified calibrated hygrometers. I am planning to get a wireless set of those laboratory style sensors (29.95) and a multi channel monitorv( Taylor or similar (79.95). I have used other NIST compliant test equipment in my work with masonry and those are priced higher because of the certification.
> Please share your IMHO on lab grade stuff. Thanks again


Happy to do it Craig! NIST-certified hygro's are definitely a better quality and many times ACTUALLY DO come pre-calibrated. My opinion is that you should skip it. Here's why: Your goal is a single, stable RH (whichever you choose). That's not a tall order for cheapo hygro's, especially when calibration is always only 24 hours )as long as you have a Boveda or our calibration kit handy). Spendy NIST hygros are very reliable, but they're a tool best used when the test area could be *any* RH. I think you'll feel like you wasted 80 beans just to be *sure* the 69 (or whatever Boveda RH you use) is *really* 69. And it'll still need occasional calibration anyway.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

liquidicem said:


> I ordered a NIST traceable hygrometer and it was dead on with the Boveda calibration kit. That is only one data point so take it for what it is worth.


Thanks Charlie! Next time I hope I can get in on a great offer like yours. My biggest desire in the wireless units was not having to go in the basement to crack open the humidor having the monitor with me. Plus the spendy unit has an alarm for out of range humidity and high/low recording. Some outfits offer three remotes plus the console around 100 beans. Not a heck of a lot more than three Xikars or equivalent. Toys..... One for outside and one for the actual basement, lol



cprsquared said:


> Happy to do it Craig! NIST-certified hygro's are definitely a better quality and many times ACTUALLY DO come pre-calibrated. My opinion is that you should skip it. Here's why: Your goal is a single, stable RH (whichever you choose). That's not a tall order for cheapo hygro's, especially when calibration is always only 24 hours )as long as you have a Boveda or our calibration kit handy). Spendy NIST hygros are very reliable, but they're a tool best used when the test area could be *any* RH. I think you'll feel like you wasted 80 beans just to be *sure* the 69 (or whatever Boveda RH you use) is *really* 69. And it'll still need occasional calibration anyway.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

madbricky said:


> Thanks Charlie! Next time I hope I can get in on a great offer like yours. My biggest desire in the wireless units was not having to go in the basement to crack open the humidor having the monitor with me. Plus the spendy unit has an alarm for out of range humidity and high/low recording. Some outfits offer three remotes plus the console around 100 beans. Not a heck of a lot more than three Xikars or equivalent. Toys..... One for outside and one for the actual basement, lol


Holy! 100 bucks for a humidor that talks to you is a bargain Craig!!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Tracking states that my calibration kit is Undeliverable as Addressed. I double check the Boveda emails and that information is correct. I am not sure what is going on.

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?origTrackNum=9400110200828792023518


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> Hey Chris! It's a little tricky to ship/merchandise a pack much bigger than what we have now, but here's the good news. Coolers need a minimum number of Boveda at about 1/4 the same number of cigars vs. a wood humidor because coolers don't do two things that make the packs work hard - they don't breath or absorb moisture. For example, using the minimum of 1 Boveda per 25 cigar capacity for a wood humidor, you'd want to use at least 4 Boveda for 100 cigars. In a cooler, you'd need 1 (assuming a cooler about the same size). In 2-way moisture control, air-tight and no breathing is our best friend. So coolers are fantastic. Wineadors, too, for the same reasons I don't think it'll take as many as you think it will. How many boxes of cigars will that puppy fit, even if it isn't full now?


I would say about 400-500...


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Btw i checked all 6 of my hygros and they are all +-1%...


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

When it comes down to it the only thing you should trust is the cigar itself. You eventually will able to know when a cigar is dried out or over humidified just by touch or the way it smokes. That said, boveda is perfect for smaller humidors. The fact that you need more than two packets for larger counts makes it a little inconvenient for larger humidors though. The newer packaging is way more attractive in a humidor than the old white ones so kudos to that.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Darn it. I can't believe I've missed this. I've recently set up my wineador and have been struggling to calibrate my 2 digital hygrometers. I've done the salt test 3x and I've placed them inside a ziploc bag with a boveda pack to check accuracy and I keep getting different results. Is this calibration kit for sale? or would anyone be so kind to send me their kit after their done calibrating their hygrometer? I would gladly ship it back.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Well it's been about 36 hours in the kit.
They are still inching towards the right number, but painfully slowly.

How much "extra time" should I give them?
I gotta think the Boveda pack has that little space at 75% by now.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

UTKhodgy said:


> Tracking states that my calibration kit is Undeliverable as Addressed. I double check the Boveda emails and that information is correct. I am not sure what is going on.
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?origTrackNum=9400110200828792023518


Bump.


----------



## tgclark44 (Apr 11, 2013)

Charlie,

I was tracking the shipment and saw that they shipped from Prairie du Chein - do you have a facility there? I ask because I grew up just a few miles up the road from there. It's also interesting how the USPS moves things in their system. I live about 120 miles from PDC right now but my kit has taken an 700 mile trip to get to me.

Tom


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Yikes!!! Both my hygrometers are reading 66-67% after sitting for 36 hours. Looks like I have been keeping my smokes at 75%, no wonder they aren't smoking very well!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Kindanutz said:


> I would say about 400-500...


Sounds like 20-30 boxes, so I'd think you could do 4-5 packs. I know that's how many I'd use in a flip-top cooler, so if that wine fridge seals well and you don't run the refrigeration, it'll need about 25% of the Boveda packs required for a wood humidor of the same size.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> Well it's been about 36 hours in the kit.
> They are still inching towards the right number, but painfully slowly.
> 
> How much "extra time" should I give them?
> I gotta think the Boveda pack has that little space at 75% by now.


It doesn't even take 24 hours for the pack to get the bag up to 75 after you've opened it. So after 36 hours especially, that's where your hygro is gonna stay.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

We'd address the packages exactly the way you send it to us. PM me your full name/address and I'll check with my assistant, since all the emails went to her.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

shakinghorizons said:


> Yikes!!! Both my hygrometers are reading 66-67% after sitting for 36 hours. Looks like I have been keeping my smokes at 75%, no wonder they aren't smoking very well!


Glad we got it figured out for you Colin! It's a little more proof that a lying hygrometer is the #1 culprit for people thinking their humidor is/isn't working. Thank you for the update!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

tgclark44 said:


> Charlie,
> 
> I was tracking the shipment and saw that they shipped from Prairie du Chein - do you have a facility there? I ask because I grew up just a few miles up the road from there. It's also interesting how the USPS moves things in their system. I live about 120 miles from PDC right now but my kit has taken an 700 mile trip to get to me.
> 
> Tom


PDC is our production facility. I will stake 0% of my reputation on the whims of a government agency, especially USPS! Let me know if it doesn't get to you this week.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

AndyJCL said:


> Darn it. I can't believe I've missed this. I've recently set up my wineador and have been struggling to calibrate my 2 digital hygrometers. I've done the salt test 3x and I've placed them inside a ziploc bag with a boveda pack to check accuracy and I keep getting different results. Is this calibration kit for sale? or would anyone be so kind to send me their kit after their done calibrating their hygrometer? I would gladly ship it back.


You have everything you need to calibrate your hygros. Throw them and a Boveda in a small sealed tupperware/glass jar for 24 hours and you'll know the accuracy of your hygro to 1% of whatever pack you're using. Disregard 100% of the salt tests you've done because there are a number of subtle ways to get different results.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> PDC is our production facility. I will stake 0% of my reputation on the whims of a government agency, especially USPS! Let me know if it doesn't get to you this week.


Off topic but it's worth noting USPS is so retarded with sending to central facilities. I could drive ten minutes over the border to Salem WI. If I mailed a package from there to myself....
Mail it and it goes to Milwaukee, then Chicago, then my local PO after it hits the county sorting center. Just 500 miles I guess...no wonder they are going broke.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

UTKhodgy said:


> Bump.


We confirmed the address you sent us is exactly what went on the package. Either it's wrong or USPS decided they don't want you to have it!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Schecter30 said:


> When it comes down to it the only thing you should trust is the cigar itself. You eventually will able to know when a cigar is dried out or over humidified just by touch or the way it smokes. That said, boveda is perfect for smaller humidors. The fact that you need more than two packets for larger counts makes it a little inconvenient for larger humidors though. The newer packaging is way more attractive in a humidor than the old white ones so kudos to that.


Thanks for the kind words on operation and design! The average number of packs our customers order every 2 months is five, which leads us to believe that the average humidor our stuff is used is about 125 cigar capacity - using the minimum of 1 Boveda per 25 cigar capacity rule. Since you can put the packs anywhere and against anything, with 2 and 4-pack cedar holders and 200+ count humidors being made specifically for our packs, the options for high capacity storage with Boveda are limitless.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

*first the good news...*

The first three of my hygrometers fared better than I feared in the Boveda calibration test.
They are now marked so I'll always know how far off they are.
And Xikar is re-calibrated... although it was pretty darn close.










*And the bad news...*

Since the hygros were close... I REALLY DO have a humidity problem in my humidors.
:doh:

.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> *first the good news...*
> 
> The first three of my hygrometers fared better than I feared in the Boveda calibration test.
> They are now marked so I'll always know how far off they are.
> ...


Thanks for the update Doug! I heard a rumor you had some Boveda on the way, so you'll be squared away in no time!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Indeed!

I've got one more digital taking the test now.
And for kicks I threw in a few analog ones.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> We confirmed the address you sent us is exactly what went on the package. Either it's wrong or USPS decided they don't want you to have it!


USPS tells me that the package was returned to sender.


----------



## tstein (Apr 19, 2011)

I performed the challenge after receiving my free calibration kit. I had to upgrade to a freezer ziploc as I wanted to compare all 5 of my round Hygroset II hygrometers which would not fit in the original bag. As a little background, these were calibrated at 75% almost 2 years ago. After 36 hours, the results:

1 - 69%
2 - 73%
3 - 74%
4 - 71%
5 - 73%

Also, I tossed a couple of my Oregon Scientific wireless hygro's in which I know to read low (and their is no way to calibrate them):
1 - 66%
2 - 65%

I adjusted the dial on the Hygroset's, reset them, and am waiting another 36 hours anticipating they will all be at 75% plus/minus 2% (the accuracy of these hygros).

I'm also curious if calibration closer to the target humidity that I am wanting to monitor would work better with these Hygrosets? I keep all my cigars at 65%. I ordered a few 65% Boveda's to compare. I'm guessing that the calibration at the higher 75% would cause more inaccuracy at lower percentages but who knows?!?


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

After a little more than 36 hours (i'll admit, i totally forgot about them for a couple of days.) i was ready to survey the damage. I wasn't worried about my hygroset because it's adjustable, but i was all ready to affix labels noting how off my walmart special is (which has a reputation of being all over the board.)

imagine my surprise...









Thanks for the opportunity to test these, Charlie. i'm obviously pretty happy with the results.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got my calibration kit in today and have my hygro's cooking as we speak. Will post results tomorrow.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

tstein said:


> I performed the challenge after receiving my free calibration kit. I had to upgrade to a freezer ziploc as I wanted to compare all 5 of my round Hygroset II hygrometers which would not fit in the original bag. As a little background, these were calibrated at 75% almost 2 years ago. After 36 hours, the results:
> 
> 1 - 69%
> 2 - 73%
> ...


Awesome Philip, thank you! Don't sweat the "calibrate close to where you'll store" thing. There are fractions of percentages difference in moisture content of cigars when talking 2-3%RH differences when you're between 65-72. So even if your hygro WAS off 2% at a lower number than where you calibrated, you'd never know the difference. I think I posted a moisture isotherm we did on various RH's in this thread.

But if you REALLY must know, use any of our Boveda RH's to calibrate that RH.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Black 6 said:


> After a little more than 36 hours (i'll admit, i totally forgot about them for a couple of days.) i was ready to survey the damage. I wasn't worried about my hygroset because it's adjustable, but i was all ready to affix labels noting how off my walmart special is (which has a reputation of being all over the board.)
> 
> imagine my surprise...
> 
> ...


Nice Richard! Now you don't have to look at your hygro's anymore with that suspicious look!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

UTKhodgy said:


> USPS tells me that the package was returned to sender.


When it comes back, do you want us to try again to the address you gave us or a different one?


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Good thread for sure!

Guess I've just been keeping battery manufacturers in business. .

Gotta go squirt a little more on the KL.


----------



## HawaiianStyle (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got my kit in and 2 xikar's are in the bag with it. Will report back in 24 hours.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I woke up this morning and found that my there hygros were calibrated accurately still from the salt tests I did about 5 or 6 months ago. This is a really bad pick so it may be difficult to see but I've got little stickies attached to two of them with correction factors. Thanks again for the generosity of providing us all this wonderful tool. This certainly solidifies Boveda add a company that cares about the customer.


----------



## tgclark44 (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my kit and tested two Xikar rectangular hygrometers. These were both new, not previously calibrated. One read 66% and the other 64% after 36 hours in the kit bag. 

Thanks again Charlie!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> Nice Richard! Now you don't have to look at your hygro's anymore with that suspicious look!


I agree Richard. That hygrometer haw always worked well in one of my coolers.



cprsquared said:


> Awesome Philip, thank you! Don't sweat the "calibrate close to where you'll store" thing. There are fractions of percentages difference in moisture content of cigars when talking 2-3%RH differences when you're between 65-72. So even if your hygro WAS off 2% at a lower number than where you calibrated, you'd never know the difference. I think I posted a moisture isotherm we did on various RH's in this thread.
> 
> But if you REALLY must know, use any of our Boveda RH's to calibrate that RH.


I agree here too. I cant tell difference when its a little off either.

Thanks for setting this up for everyone Charlie!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> When it comes back, do you want us to try again to the address you gave us or a different one?


Resend, please.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great thread! I've been using these exclusivley for about 2 years now... No other way to go IMO! ROCK SOLID


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Charlie, your humi has a sweet Bov rack I haven't seen before; is it new, or custom? I just lay my packs in (2 top, 2 bottom), but that rack looks perfect for my Davidoff Rosemary Luxe #7.

Thanks for a great idea, and the fun! Any chance of late participation?



cprsquared said:


> Thanks for the kind words on operation and design! The average number of packs our customers order every 2 months is five, which leads us to believe that the average humidor our stuff is used is about 125 cigar capacity - using the minimum of 1 Boveda per 25 cigar capacity rule. Since you can put the packs anywhere and against anything, with 2 and 4-pack cedar holders and 200+ count humidors being made specifically for our packs, the options for high capacity storage with Boveda are limitless.
> 
> View attachment 44462


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Big thanks to boveda for supplying me with a free 75rh calibration kit. I've been using the salt test for about 3 years, so this is the first comparison I have. Salt test would give me 77rh, so I suspected this black hygro read 2rh points high. With the boveda these are my results, I'm actually reading 4 high (the blue hygro is new). Least I know where I'm at. This explains why at 69rh on the black that's where I prefer my smokes, which is 65 in reality. Thanks boveda.


----------



## windex (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, Thanks for the test kit! Mine read 70% after the calibration, so I was off by 5%. This concerns me greatly as my humidor was reading 71% prior to the test. I just 86'd the 70% beads from the humidor and threw in a 69% boveda pack (lowest I could get locally). Fortunately I didn't have any mold issues, that really would of pissed me off. 

This will hold me over till I get the wineador built. Thanks again.


----------



## whill44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Charlie, 
I received my free calibration kit and have found my hygrometer to be off by about 4 points. That's not much but you've given me peace of mind. I'm already a customer and will continue to be. Thanks again.


----------



## HawaiianStyle (Apr 13, 2013)

After 24 hours not that far off so I calibrated to boveda. also placed order for 12 65% bags going to use them in the wineador and humi's. great marketing and product, this is what good companies are about and why i just purchased from Boveda.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

TTecheTTe said:


> Charlie, your humi has a sweet Bov rack I haven't seen before; is it new, or custom? I just lay my packs in (2 top, 2 bottom), but that rack looks perfect for my Davidoff Rosemary Luxe #7.
> 
> Thanks for a great idea, and the fun! Any chance of late participation?


Hey Mari! That's my office desktop humidor, which was a prototype that we were going to rush into production. Then, the DR production facility burned down. But Savoy has picked up the ball and is making really awesome humidors for a great value that have the same Boveda slots already built in. They even come with seasoning packs. Head to Holts.com and search "Boveda". You'll see 3 options in various sizes. They're a ton of humidor for the money. Cheers!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

HawaiianStyle said:


> View attachment 44521
> 
> After 24 hours not that far off so I calibrated to boveda. also placed order for 12 65% bags going to use them in the wineador and humi's. great marketing and product, this is what good companies are about and why i just purchased from Boveda.


Awesome Tyler! Thank you very much for the kind words and your business. Let me know when I can be more help. Enjoy!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

whill44 said:


> Thanks Charlie,
> I received my free calibration kit and have found my hygrometer to be off by about 4 points. That's not much but you've given me peace of mind. I'm already a customer and will continue to be. Thanks again.


You're very welcome, William. Thank you very much for your business!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

windex said:


> Well, Thanks for the test kit! Mine read 70% after the calibration, so I was off by 5%. This concerns me greatly as my humidor was reading 71% prior to the test. I just 86'd the 70% beads from the humidor and threw in a 69% boveda pack (lowest I could get locally). Fortunately I didn't have any mold issues, that really would of pissed me off.
> 
> This will hold me over till I get the wineador built. Thanks again.


Happy to do it Windex! We're pumped you avoided a spendy mistake because of a lying hygro and beads. Thank you very much for your business. And thank you for all your diligence in streak prevention!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

jmj_203 said:


> Big thanks to boveda for supplying me with a free 75rh calibration kit. I've been using the salt test for about 3 years, so this is the first comparison I have. Salt test would give me 77rh, so I suspected this black hygro read 2rh points high. With the boveda these are my results, I'm actually reading 4 high (the blue hygro is new). Least I know where I'm at. This explains why at 69rh on the black that's where I prefer my smokes, which is 65 in reality. Thanks boveda.
> View attachment 44519


Nice, we're all learning new awesome stuff Jared! Thank you for your business and you know where to find me if you ever need any help. Cheers!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> Great thread! I've been using these exclusivley for about 2 years now... No other way to go IMO! ROCK SOLID


Awesome Jason, thank you very much for the kind words and your business. At your service if there's any help I can be. Cheers!


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

@cprsquared Any chance of Boveda putting out a calibration pack closer to the humidity most folks use? The reason I ask is that I have two hygrometers that I calibrated with a Boveda calibration kit and they were both spot on at 75%. When I put them in my humidor and coolidor (also using Boveda but at 65%) the one was reading 4% high. When I put the oddball back in the calibration kit it read 75 again. I'm much more concerned about my reading being accurate in the humidity I'm storing at.

I know that I can use a ziplock bag and a 65% pack, but that defeats the purpose of having a calibration kit available.


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

I had my salt test calibrated hygrometer in the 75% calibration kit for 24 hours and It read a perfect 75%. It's good to know that I know how to do the salt test, but the Boveda method is just so hassle free! I put an order in yesterday for (3) 60g 69%, (3) 60g 65% and a ten pack of 8 gram 69% packs! The consistency and ease of use made it a no brainer. I didn't get a picture because I was too eager to get my hygro back into my humidor! Goodbye drymistat tubes, hello Boveda!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

T3Hunter said:


> @cprsquared Any chance of Boveda putting out a calibration pack closer to the humidity most folks use? The reason I ask is that I have two hygrometers that I calibrated with a Boveda calibration kit and they were both spot on at 75%. When I put them in my humidor and coolidor (also using Boveda but at 65%) the one was reading 4% high. When I put the oddball back in the calibration kit it read 75 again. I'm much more concerned about my reading being accurate in the humidity I'm storing at.
> 
> I know that I can use a ziplock bag and a 65% pack, but that defeats the purpose of having a calibration kit available.


Hey Forrest,

Every RH we make exists so you can calibrate your hygro wherever you want. We use 75.5% for the official calibration kit because that formula is accurate to .03% where everything else we make is accurate to 1%. Candidly, a 4 point difference between 10% of the hygro's range (65-75) is an abnormal variation. With a freezer bag and a 65%, you're 24 hours from calibrating to 65. Thank you very much for your business, let me know if I can be more help. Cheers!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Wizzles said:


> I had my salt test calibrated hygrometer in the 75% calibration kit for 24 hours and It read a perfect 75%. It's good to know that I know how to do the salt test, but the Boveda method is just so hassle free! I put an order in yesterday for (3) 60g 69%, (3) 60g 65% and a ten pack of 8 gram 69% packs! The consistency and ease of use made it a no brainer. I didn't get a picture because I was too eager to get my hygro back into my humidor! Goodbye drymistat tubes, hello Boveda!


Wow, thank you Eric! We appreciate the kind words and your business!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> Hey Forrest,
> 
> Every RH we make exists so you can calibrate your hygro wherever you want. We use 75.5% for the official calibration kit because that formula is accurate to .03% where everything else we make is accurate to 1%. Candidly, a 4 point difference between 10% of the hygro's range (65-75) is an abnormal variation. With a freezer bag and a 65%, you're 24 hours from calibrating to 65. Thank you very much for your business, let me know if I can be more help. Cheers!


I did a quick experiment with the calibration pack provided by Charlie. Using the calibration kit I adjusted my hygro to 75%. Once stable, I moved it to a plastic bag with a 65% pack for 24 hours and the reading was spot on 65%. So I think it does not matter which Boveda method you use to calibrate, they are both reliable. Any deviations and I suspect there are issues with the hygrometer.


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

Got my calibration kit About a week ago and calibrated a couple hygros so far mine which was spot on from the salt calibration I did a couple months ago and one at my local B&M. The hygro from the humidor at my local B&M was off by 5%! 

Thanks again for the kit, will keep you updated with future hygros I encounter!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Kenho21 said:


> Got my calibration kit About a week ago and calibrated a couple hygros so far mine which was spot on from the salt calibration I did a couple months ago and one at my local B&M. The hygro from the humidor at my local B&M was off by 5%!
> 
> Thanks again for the kit, will keep you updated with future hygros I encounter!


Thanks Kay! The pack in that calibration kit should be good for about 12 months, so calibrate away!


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Wow, thank you Eric! We appreciate the kind words and your business!


Hey, keep on cranking out quality products and you'll have me on board for a long time to come! I've been eyeing one of those GRAMM Works Travel Humidors but it's a little too rich for my blood right now.


----------



## windex (Jun 3, 2013)

Wizzles said:


> Hey, keep on cranking out quality products and you'll have me on board for a long time to come! I've been eyeing one of those GRAMM Works Travel Humidors but it's a little too rich for my blood right now.


Same here, I was looking at them for a trip I have coming up..... just a bit much at the moment.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

I love the looks of them... but an analog hygrometer?
Maybe they're $80 because they're using the only analog hygrometers worth a darn.


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

I think it's more for show considering the boveda should keep it at its specified RH anyway. Nobody would pay 80 bucks for a metal tube, but one with a hygrometer is just so much more badass.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Received my care package on Saturday! The hygrometer is currently being tested, will report back as soon as the results are in.


----------



## windex (Jun 3, 2013)

Thought I'd post an update since I had the bead issue. Put a 69% boveda packet in the 50 count box, holding solid at 67% which is great. ZERO fluctuation since it's been in there, not even a point. For "fun" I put 2 new xikar digital hydros in the box as well (they will later be destined for the wineadore). All 3 hydrometers agree that the boveda is doing it's job.


----------



## Plumwerks (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, i must be the luckiest guy.
Tested my hydro with 2 boveda 65s for 6 hours at 73degrees and it was spot on at 65.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Tested an Xikar digital purchased 6/12, installed and salt tested on Jan '13.

Here's my results:
Start: 47% RH 70F
24hrs: 75% RH 65F
36hrs: 75% RH 63F
48hrs: 75% RH 69F

Observations: RH registered 75% within an hour from the start. Throughout the test, I would look at it on passing every couple of hours, and the RH _never flucuated from 75%_ (still there as I write this). Temp extremes varied from 60-76 degrees (brief extremes reached during early morning and from heat wave in afternoon) but typical temp was maintained at 65F.

Post termination of Test: 6/29/13 1:00pm


The Kit:


Okay, got my kit last Sat/Mon (opened and ready to test 6/24). Being the last to arrive to the party, being cognitively challenged makes me even later when I then lose my test kit, then hygrometer and then the thread (not to mention having to write the post twice)! 

Thank you, Charlie, :clap2: and my greastest appreciation to Boveda! :first:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Received my care package on Saturday! The hygrometer is currently being tested, will report back as soon as the results are in.


The results are in! Sort of. My temperature is pretty high, so I think that's throwing off the reading a little. It's been sitting between 65-66% for the past couple days at 73 degrees. So I'm off almost 10%! Good thing I tested it!


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

I have a humi-care that I calibrated with the salt test. It seemed to waver slightly in the bag with the salt and I got tired of messing with it. I just assumed that it was +-1%. Charlie was kind enough to send me a calibration pack and it actually held a rock steady 75. If I had to do it all over again for the couple of bucks I'd just grab the Boveda kit and go from there.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

You're not still doing this are you? I'd love to grab one of those kits.


----------



## nyther (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks to CPRSquared, I got my calibration packed and checked my Diamond Crown hygrometer. This is supposed to be calibrated to +/- 1%. It was -2% off. I got a -1% of from the salt calibration I did about 6 months ago.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was all ready to be proud of my cheap Hygroset II because I saw 74% on day 2, and this on day 4:










Then, I checked the next day and it was 81% hwell: ...then 78% ...then 72%

I think that pretty well illustrates the point of this exercise. I don't trust my hygrometer so much anymore. I'll still keep it mounted in my wineador, but I also threw in a 65% pack alongside my KL bags, as a secondary gauge of sorts. When the Boveda dries out, the moisture level of the KL would be low as well.


----------

